# Alessa Gillespie (Silent Hill) Vs. Alma Wade (F.E.A.R.)



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 11, 2011)

Battle of the creepy paranormal girls.

Standard settings.

Direct feats from Silent Hill 1 and Origins are usable here for Alessa.


----------



## AceDick (Oct 11, 2011)

Alma should be city block level or higher. She is a glass canon though. F3AR's ending was disappointing to put it lightly.


----------



## Lucifeller (Oct 11, 2011)

She's a glass cannon only until you realize killing her is impossible without finding her real body. Whenever you see her she's an incorporeal projection of psychic power... but SHE can kill you all right.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 11, 2011)

Lucifeller said:


> Whenever you see her she's an incorporeal projection of psychic power... but SHE can kill you all right.



They have more in common than I thought.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Oct 11, 2011)

What can Alessa do? Alma is incorporeal, can get you inside ilusions and kill you outright without trying.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 11, 2011)

Soledad Eterna said:


> What can Alessa do? Alma is incorporeal



So is Alessa.



> can get you inside ilusions



Alessa can turn her own delusions (and those of others) into reality and trap people inside of them, and give physical shape to parts of her soul.



> and kill you outright without trying.



Her being able to turn day into night and kill people with a thought is a noted capability for Alessa in the games. She was shutting down the consciousness of Travis just to materialize him wherever she needed him to.


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 11, 2011)

I'll have to give it to Alma. Never would I imagine contractions can be so deadly.


----------



## Bender (Oct 11, 2011)

Alma easily. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGT3BhSNJXw&ob=av3e[/YOUTUBE]



*Alma Wade*

Abilities
Alma is capable of linking her mind with Paxton Fettel during the so called "synchronicity events", where she is able to use him as a means to take her revenge: this is clearly shown in F.E.A.R.'s intro where she whispers to Fettel to "Kill them. Kill them all.", and then frees him from his cell. Among Alma's other powers, she is able to kill people with a psychic attack that literally liquefies all their flesh, leaving behind only a charred, blood-drenched skeleton, something she does several times during the course of the games. She can also create a number of different hallucinations and can take the Point Man into her dream world where she is even able to summon malevolent phantoms. Alma also seems to display other powers associated with the mind. It is assumed she can perform pyrokinesis, as seen during one encounter when she sets off fiery explosions through an entire corridor, hurling the Point Man through a window. It can also be inferred that she has some level of telekinesis, as random objects move with her approach, or even in her absence. It is important to note that the Point Man may be simply hallucinating, an effect of Alma's psychic abilities. 

Not only that but she elicits a fuck bunch more scares then crap from any other games.


----------



## SHM (Oct 12, 2011)

Each one of them can do everything the other can. 
But all of Alma's feats can be attributed to her, while many of Alessa's feats could be attributed to Samael.

Alma is naturally stronger than Alessa, simply because she doesn't need help from a demon inside her belly to do what she does.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 12, 2011)

AceDick said:


> She is a glass canon though.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2c07JDVa_o&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

You were saying?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 12, 2011)

SHM said:


> all of Alma's feats can be attributed to her, while many of Alessa's feats could be attributed to Samael.



Irrelevant here. I say she has everything she directly showed as it's unclear anyway where her natural powers end (her reputation came from those alone before the ritual that made her a God vessel happened, there's a reason she was chosen for it) and where God's (who was never even properly born anyway) begin, however much of them there are.

Also you mean God. The Samael moniker was just part of the lies Dahlia fed to Harry. The "Mark of Samael" turns out to be the Seal of Metatron.


----------



## AceDick (Oct 13, 2011)

@BLS
F3AR ending. Now, unless Paxton is stronger than a nuke.....


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 13, 2011)

AceDick said:


> @BLS
> F3AR ending.



So?



> Now, unless Paxton is stronger than a nuke.....



That has what to do with Alma laughing off one again?


----------



## AceDick (Oct 13, 2011)

We don't know if Alma actually tanked the blast (or more correctly 'tanked a portion of the blast'). Whats with her various spatial manipulation abilities. Intangibility. Teleportation. Others.
How did Paxton killed her with his bare hands? He isn't stronger than a nuke. Retcon? Something else? What?


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Oct 13, 2011)

Didn't she gain her powers after her death anyway? Besides, Point Man also survived the nuke, and he was a clone of Fettel IIRC.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 13, 2011)

AceDick said:


> We don't know if Alma actually tanked the blast (or more correctly 'tanked a portion of the blast').



She still laughed it off 



> How did Paxton killed her with his bare hands?



What are you talking about 



> He isn't stronger than a nuke. Retcon? Something else? What



Fettel was killed by the PM before the nuke went off 



Soledad Eterna said:


> Didn't she gain her powers after her death anyway?



She's had physic powers since she was born 



> Besides, Point Man also survived the nuke,.



He wasnt at the epicenter like Alma though



> and he was a clone of Fettel IIRC.



Technicaly they are Almas children


----------



## Ulti (Oct 13, 2011)

Yeah I don't see the point in this, Alma survived a nuke, there really isn't anything to it.

IIRC in Fettels ending in Fear 3 he kills Alma by eating her though I have no idea if it's canon or not he possesses the Point Man's body to do it.

But she was weakened may I add


----------



## Lucifeller (Oct 13, 2011)

Technically, Fettel killed Alma because she didn't really fight back. Throughout the whole series, the games beat you over the head with the fact ALMA LOVES HER CHILDREN. She never intentionally wants to murder you, it's always a side effect of her being so horrifically powerful. In the first FEAR, all she wants is to hug you, but if she does even just something that innocent, your head will pop like a zit so you must beat her back.

It's kind of sad, really. All she wants, in fact, is to hug her children, but she can't do it without gruesomely killing them. She's not in total control of her powers, they are so great even being near her can be fatal whether she wants to or not.


----------



## Ulti (Oct 13, 2011)

Also her being pregnant and having contractions was fucking up the world


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 13, 2011)

Ultimecia said:


> Yeah I don't see the point in this, Alma survived a nuke, there really isn't anything to it.



Indeed 



> IIRC in Fettels ending in Fear 3 he kills Alma by eating her though I have no idea if it's canon or not he possesses the Point Man's body to do it



Oh that

Going by common sense the game is a "What-If" considering Monolith didnt develop it nor write the story



> But she was weakened may I add



If i recall correctly she used most of her power to give birth to it 

Also, if it turns out to be canon and we get a sequel later on, the Fettel-ending would not be the real one, as it wouldnt surprise me if the child becomes the next villain 



Lucifeller said:


> It's kind of sad, really. All she wants, in fact, is to hug her children, but she can't do it without gruesomely killing them. She's not in total control of her powers, they are so great even being near her can be fatal whether she wants to or not.



Remember the Dark Signal members? Yeah......


----------



## Ulti (Oct 13, 2011)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Oh that
> 
> Going by common sense the game is a "What-If" considering Monolith didnt develop it nor write the story
> 
> ...



Yeah, no matter what you think about Beckett he had a pretty shitty send off and it was a disappointing game. 

Plus the creep thing which was an entity of her dad turned into an abomination thing was freaking her out bringing back all the memories of abuse he put on her, that had an effect on her.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 13, 2011)

Ultimecia said:


> Yeah, no matter what you think about Beckett he had a pretty shitty send off and it was a disappointing game.


 
As a pure FPS it was a fun game

The story left alot to be desired for FEAR-fans though 



> Plus the creep thing which was an entity of her dad turned into an abomination thing was freaking her out bringing back all the memories of abuse he put on her, that had an effect on her.



That too


----------



## Lucifeller (Oct 13, 2011)

Harlan Wade was a dick and it serves him right that the very first thing Alma does upon his opening the Vault is gruesomely slaughter him. What the hell kind of father lets his own daughter go through that stuff?!

Even if you argue that Genevieve Aristide was the worse monster of the two, he was still guilty as blackest sin.


----------



## AceDick (Oct 13, 2011)

@Lucifeller
Ever heard of Joseph Fritzl?
We don't know if Alma tanked the blast physically. She can go intangible and can teleport for fuck's sake. All the kinetic energy of the blast won't even touch her. Pointman survived it too for some reason. He isn't nuke level.
Which is more canon? FEAR ExP and PM or F3AR?
If F3AR is canon, then either Paxton/Pointman is powerful enough to rip the skin of a nuke tanker or Alma didn't tank the blast physically. Wasn't Pointman considering shooting her? Judging by Paxton's reaction, the bullets may have even hurt/killed her. Those killed Paxton anyway. As I said, the ending sucked. Completely depowered Alma and Paxton.


----------



## Lucifeller (Oct 13, 2011)

...yeah, the bullets killed Paxton. In the first game. He sure is pretty active for a DEAD PERSON, isn't he?

I don't know if you understand that, but the problem isn't that bullets and weapons can't kill Alma or Paxton, it's that they are completely worthless because they DON'T NEED A BODY to be alive. Paxton went around as a psychic ghost for half the game and changes bodies like Kleenex, for God's sake.

You think a nuke is gonna do shit to either him or Alma, since, y'know, they don't NEED a body to be threats? They don't have to tank anything because a material body is completely pointless to them unless they have used up so much of their power (like Alma did in the Paxton ending because she gave birth to Super Baby or whatever) that they can't maintain their psychic form... and that happens pretty much ONCE in the series, and after Alma went through Cthulhu Childbirth and was WARPING REALITY just by being in pain.

Childbirth is exhausting, and Alma is no exception... that's the sole and only reason why she was even vulnerable at all.


----------



## AceDick (Oct 13, 2011)

Thats what I was saying. Alma didn't physically tanked the nuke because she is intangible/immaterial.
Btw, Paxton got killed by Pointman in F3AR


----------



## kageyame (Oct 13, 2011)

Black Titan said:


> [...]
> 
> Not only that but she elicits a fuck bunch more scares then crap from any other games.




Go play Amnesia, the dark descent *NOW!*


About the battle, I'll go with a tie, as there not much sense in comparing both, as they shown very similar power and abilities IMO.


----------



## Bender (Oct 13, 2011)

AceDick said:


> Thats what I was saying. Alma didn't physically tanked the nuke because she is intangible/immaterial.
> Btw, Paxton got killed by Pointman in F3AR



Actually, Alma is a ghost.


----------



## AceDick (Oct 13, 2011)

Way to say the obvious. Typical.


----------



## Lucifeller (Oct 13, 2011)

Well, when you are a spirit, by default you don't need to worry about tanking physical things.

However, the detonation at the beginning of FEAR2? That was actually Alma going just a little bit nuts, not a nuke... and she was at ground zero of her own psychic discharge.

Yes, that was a psychic discharge, not a nuke, that wrecked the city in FEAR2's prologue.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Oct 13, 2011)

kageyame said:


> Go play Amnesia, the dark descent *NOW!*



Or any Silent Game.

F.E.A.R isn't scary. Silent Hill freaks me out much more.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 13, 2011)

I didn't really find Shattered Memories that scary...

Also Samael isn't The Order's God. The Order's God's name is God.

A better fight would be Walter. His powers impressed me more at least.


----------



## Bender (Oct 13, 2011)

@Ace Dick

If it's so obvious how come you didn't know?



Lucifeller said:


> Yes, that was a psychic discharge, not a nuke, that wrecked the city in FEAR2's prologue.



No that was definitely a nuke. When it's Alma doing the destruction you hear her voice or see tendrils in the background. It's a result of the point man activating the Origin facilities reactor.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 13, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I didn't really find Shattered Memories that scary...
> 
> Also Samael isn't The Order's God. The Order's God's name is God.
> 
> A better fight would be Walter. His powers impressed me more at least.



I very much like it, but SM was its own kind of beast compared to all other games in terms of atmosphere and experience.

Disagree on Walter as far as powers as well, even if part of that is because of how movie'd up Origins made Alessa.


----------



## Lucifeller (Oct 14, 2011)

Black Titan said:


> @Ace Dick
> 
> If it's so obvious how come you didn't know?
> 
> ...



Uh, the second link you gave clearly says it wasn't a nuke. It resembled it, but there were neither radiation nor EMP, and with as colossal a mushroom cloud as the one we see over Fairport, there should have been both.

The Trivia section has some interesting guesses, and do note they weren't Jossed by Monolith, unlike other similar FEAR guesses made by fans in the past. Monolith seems content letting the doubt linger there. And the mushroom cloud lingers in the air for way too long... something is definitely odd about that explosion.

I like the theory that the cloud is *ALL OF ALMA'S RAGE*, personally.  Talk about atomic rage...


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Oct 14, 2011)

Alma has RBS. 

Raging Bitch Syndrome.


----------



## Bender (Oct 14, 2011)

Lucifeller said:


> I like the theory that the cloud is *ALL OF ALMA'S RAGE*, personally.  Talk about atomic rage...



Same here. 

Alma is such a hard core bitch. 

She shits on Kayako from the Grudge and Samara from The Ring. pek pek


Beckett shouldn't bitch that he got raped by her. 


Shit I'd love to tap  that even if it undead.


----------



## AceDick (Oct 14, 2011)

Black Titan said:


> Same here.
> 
> Alma is such a hard core bitch.
> 
> ...



So you are into necrophilia. I don't know if I should feel surprised or not


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 14, 2011)

i don't think it works that way. 

loltryingtosoundwitty



Colonel Awesome said:


> Or any Silent Game.
> 
> F.E.A.R isn't scary. Silent Hill freaks me out much more.


Amnesia raised the bar of scary games


----------



## Lucifeller (Oct 14, 2011)

Colonel Awesome said:


> Alma has RBS.
> 
> Raging Bitch Syndrome.



Let's be fair, she has every right to be bitchy with the hellish life she had. I'd hate the world and want to kill anything bipedal I come across if I was put in her shoes, too.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 14, 2011)

AceDick said:


> So you are into necrophilia. I don't know if I should feel surprised or not



He's probably talking about this form:


----------



## Bender (Oct 14, 2011)

^
Exactamundo 

@Ace Dick

Quit being a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



Lucifeller said:


> Let's be fair, she has every right to be bitchy with the hellish life she had. I'd hate the world and want to kill anything bipedal I come across if I was put in her shoes, too.



Aye. 

Having your babies taken away from you and turned on by your father is pretty fucked up. I honestly can't blame her. I'm more glad I got to kill Harlan Wade than Alma.


----------



## AceDick (Oct 14, 2011)

ITT Black Titan, a guy who admitted to have sexual fantasies about having sex with a ghost (from a vidya game at that), accuses others of being '^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)'


----------



## Ulti (Oct 14, 2011)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> He's probably talking about this form:



Thank fuck it wasn't her child form. Fantasies about dead children


----------



## Bender (Oct 14, 2011)

@Ace Dick

Shut up and quit derailing thread you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



Ultimecia said:


> Thank fuck it wasn't her child form. Fantasies about dead children



DUUUDE no way.


----------



## AceDick (Oct 14, 2011)

ITT Black Titan, who randomly posted in the thread something comepletely off topic (like how he wanna fuck dead girls) accuses others of derailment. The thread was fairly on topic before you confessed about your sexual fantasies. Also lol at the '^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)' comeback. Sad.


----------



## Bender (Oct 14, 2011)

AceDick said:


> ITT Black Titan, who randomly posted in the thread something comepletely off topic (like how he wanna fuck dead girls) accuses others of derailment.





You sir are an idiot. I never meant dead girls I meant chicks like Alma are hot regardless whether they're dead or not. It never said in that post "I like fucking dead girls". This thread is still on topic it's slowly going off because you're bitching (A I destroyed your thread the other day  (B I pointed out earlier in this thread that Alma is dead and you don't know what you're talking about. Quit talking about sad when you're the one still trying to save face by coming at me. 

Keep posting I'm not going to respond to a angsty griever that needs to make himself feel better by nitpicking other peoples post so he feels dominant over another person.


----------



## AceDick (Oct 14, 2011)

Black Titan said:


> Same here.
> 
> Alma is such a hard core bitch.
> 
> ...




Your attempt at saving face is sad.
Also are you talking about that thread where me, Luc and the others mocked the hell outta you? Sadx2


----------



## SHM (Oct 14, 2011)

If Alessa's feats from Origins can be used, shouldn't Alma's feats from Extraction and Perseus be used too?
I remember her destroying a big portion of a city at the end of Extraction.



Lucifeller said:


> Technically, Fettel killed Alma because she didn't really fight back. Throughout the whole series, the games beat you over the head with the fact ALMA LOVES HER CHILDREN. She never intentionally wants to murder you, it's always a side effect of her being so horrifically powerful. In the first FEAR, all she wants is to hug you, but if she does even just something that innocent, your head will pop like a zit so you must beat her back.
> 
> It's kind of sad, really. All she wants, in fact, is to hug her children, but she can't do it without gruesomely killing them. She's not in total control of her powers, they are so great even being near her can be fatal whether she wants to or not.



And let's not forget it was confirmed by the creators that, in FEAR-2, the only reason she wanted a baby was to have someone else to love her back. 

Very sad indeed. 




And FEAR-3 doesn't exist, seriously.
It tried to turn Alma into a _complete_ victim by putting all the blame on Harland/The-Creep(Fettel's dialogue about Alma being just a conduit for his hate), it turned Fettel from a dedicated(but crazy) son into a backstabbing sob who never really cared for Alma, it made her die _without_ being able to hold her third baby in her arms, it made Pointman's ending totally anti-climatic, etc.
In a story standpoint, that game sucked!


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 14, 2011)

>Enters own thread
>Sees it overtaken with faggotry
>Washes hands off whole thing


----------



## Bender (Oct 14, 2011)

SHM said:


> And FEAR-3 doesn't exist, seriously.



Dude F.E.A.R. 3 was awesome. 



> It tried to turn Alma into a _complete_ victim by putting all the blame on Harland/The-Creep(Fettel's dialogue about Alma being just a conduit for his hate), it turned Fettel from a dedicated(but crazy)



Alma is a victim.

How would you feel if you had your babies taken away from you and your father is an absolute bastard that would subject you to experiments? Harlan Wade  broke her mentally and made her into a grieving unstoppable raging omnicidal woobie destroyer of worlds. 




> son into a backstabbing sob who never really cared for Alma, it made her die _without_ being able to hold her third baby in her arms, it made Pointman's ending totally anti-climatic, etc.



Dude. Alma is finally able to rest in peace knowing that Point Man would be able to raise one of her children in peace and not have him become as fucked up as their family has been in the past.


----------



## SHM (Oct 14, 2011)

Black Titan said:


> Dude F.E.A.R. 3 was awesome.



In a story standpoint? I don't think so.



> Alma is a victim.
> 
> How would you feel if you had your babies taken away from you and your father is an absolute bastard that would subject you to experiments? Harlan Wade  broke her mentally and made her into a grieving unstoppable raging omnicidal woobie destroyer of worlds.



I italized the word 'complete' for a reason, you know.
Alma did a lot of horrible things during the series, you cannot deny that. But FEAR-3 tried to make the Creep/Harlan as the real villain behind her actions. 
After all, poor Alma didn't want to kill those people, she was just a conduit for his hate! Yeah, right. 



> Dude. Alma is finally able to rest in peace knowing that Point Man would be able to raise one of her children in peace and not have him become as fucked up as their family has been in the past.



And yet, one of the _focus_ of the series was about Alma wanting to _stay_ with her sons, or _at least_ hold them in her arms after they were born.

Think whataver you want, but for me, FEAR-3 was extremely disapointing.


----------



## Bender (Oct 14, 2011)

SHM said:


> In a story standpoint? I don't think so.



Story isn't eveything. Gameplay is compadre. And from what I've seen gamplay is exemplary to any average gamer.




> I italized the word 'complete' for a reason, you know.
> Alma did a lot of horrible things during the series, you cannot deny it.



Most of the things she did were pretty much gameplay based and a result of the experiments conducted on her. The attraction she felt to Beckett was because of the powerful psychic powers he had. Taking control of Paxton I'd say that's another result of "with great powers come great insanity". Also because she wanted to be released to the world so she could exact her revenge on her sadistic monster of a father.



> But FEAR-3 tried to make the Creep/Harlan as the real villain behind her actions.



The hell are you talking about? Creeper overshadowed her because he was her father. And considering all of the terrible things he did to her she had every reason to fear him and whenever he made an appearance run the fuck away. Shit, even I was freaked out by Creeper more than Alma. At least Alma didn't try to kill me (at least purposely referring to F.E.A.R. 2 btw) like Creeper did whenever he saw Pointman or Paxton.



> After all, poor Alma didn't want to kill those people, she was just a conduit for his will! Yeah, right.



Riiiiight... Give me a list of 5 people or women for that matter who have been subjected to experiments and didn't emerge traumatized mentally in any way.


----------



## Lucifeller (Oct 14, 2011)

> I italized the word 'complete' for a reason, you know.
> Alma did a lot of horrible things during the series, you cannot deny that. But FEAR-3 tried to make the Creep/Harlan as the real villain behind her actions.
> After all, poor Alma didn't want to kill those people, she was just a conduit for his hate! Yeah, right.



To be fair, I have a hard time thinking of anyone from FEAR that Alma kills who didn't mostly deserve to be dismembered. She tends to only go homicidal when his kids or Becket are directly threatened - well, and she hates everyone and anyone from Armacham, but frankly those sick fucks all deserve their fates, especially that psycho monster bitch Genevieve.

No, I don't care that you're being paid to be a sick fuck. Saying "I was just following orders" is no longer an excuse for war crimes in real life, you want me to excuse you doing horrible things to people just because your employers told you to?

No, screw you, you're a monster and what happens to you for working for these bastards is on your head. If you really were so against it you'd have said "Fuck the money, I'm doing what's right" and left. You stayed because you valued money more than your moral decency, so you get what's coming to you.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Bender (Oct 14, 2011)

Lucifeller said:


> To be fair, I have a hard time thinking of anyone from FEAR that Alma kills who didn't mostly deserve to be dismembered. She tends to only go homicidal when his kids or Becket are directly threatened - well, and she hates everyone and anyone from Armacham, but frankly those sick fucks all deserve their fates, especially that psycho monster bitch Genevieve.



Although, I hate that Becket's squad was killed one by one last I checked that's self-defense seeing as how they were planning to 1) seize Geneive Aristide and 2) eventually try and kill her


On another note: Lucifeller where the hell were you when I was seeking a partner online for F.3.A.R./F.E.A.R. 3 man? From all this passionate talk on the games storyline I can't help but think you bought the game. I'll admit I believed that Alma deserved to die until I discussed the storyline with one of my buddies on AIM.


----------



## AceDick (Oct 14, 2011)

How old was Alma when she died again? Wasn't she a teen? Why do Black titan thinks she deserved it?


----------



## Bender (Oct 14, 2011)

AceDick said:


> How old was Alma when she died again? Wasn't she a teen? Why do Black titan thinks she deserved it?




.........................................................


Please stop talking. Even when we're not arguing about each others habits, personality past posting history when on topic you have no idea what you're talking about. At least try to closely follow important story plots before you decide to take part in a discussion regarding F.E.A.R..



> Alma was a severely troubled child, gifted with tremendous psychic powers, who suffered nightmares and apparently was attuned to the negative emotions of the people around her. At the age of only three, Armacham Technology Corporation inducted Alma into Project Paragon, where they tested her for every known psychic ability. Alma passed all tests, and, should she appear not to have any psychic ability, her father Harlan Wade would work tirelessly with her until she was able to focus her powers and complete the objective. When Alma was five, she began to fail all her tests, and it was discovered that she was purposefully failing them.
> 
> Sometime later, she started a fire in one of the labs. Armacham scientists began to have vivid nightmares, sudden mood changes, and delusions. It was concluded that Alma was psychically attacking them. Soon after, Armacham made plans to keep Alma alive, but to also stop her from being able to harm their employees. In her seventh year, she was recruited into Armacham Technology Corporation's Project Origin with the aim of creating psychics from a psychic for-bearer and to keep Alma from using her psychic powers against Armacham's scientists. Two days before her eighth birthday, she was put into an induced coma and locked in The Vault, a spherical structure located deep inside the secret Origin Facility, blocking her psychic abilities. A note that can be found in FEAR 2: Project Origin suggesting that Alma may have already killed at least one person before being put into the coma.
> 
> During the project, Alma was impregnated twice with clone embryos. She gave birth to the First Prototype, the Point Man when she was only 15 years old, and then a second, Paxton Fettel, when she was 16. Alma caused a "synchronicity event", in which she merged her mind with Fettel when he was 10, prompting ATC to shut down Project Origin completely and to "pull the plug" on Alma. Life support was removed from The Vault and according to Harlan Wade, she died six days later. *Alma was 26 at the time of her death*.




She was 15 when she gave birth. That's hardly the appropriate age to give birth to a child. 

To put it in short: Alma did not have a happy life.


----------



## AceDick (Oct 14, 2011)

And you think she deserved to die for that?


----------



## Bender (Oct 14, 2011)

AceDick said:


> And you think she deserved to die for that?





You are not using your comprehension skills well at all sir.

Sharply dusting off my misgivings I had *I don't believe that Alma deserved to die* for her actions whatsoever. Her father however deserved every minute of that excruciatingly painful death at Alma's hands.


----------



## Lucifeller (Oct 14, 2011)

Black Titan said:


> On another note: Lucifeller where the hell were you when I was seeking a partner online for F.3.A.R./F.E.A.R. 3 man? From all this passionate talk on the games storyline I can't help but think you bought the game. I'll admit I believed that Alma deserved to die until I discussed the storyline with one of my buddies on AIM.



I don't play shooters online, for the most part. I have dialup and my connection's slow as hell most of the time, it can barely handle DW Gundam 2 and lags tremendously, with fast paced shooters the lag kills me all the time.

I have a PS3 for what it's worth. Should really pick F3AR up again and start playing it on my main account (I hate clogging my trophy list up, did it too much in the past, so I play games on a throwaway account and those I like, I keep and play on the main one).


----------



## Bender (Oct 14, 2011)

Lucifeller said:


> I don't play shooters online, for the most part. I have dialup and my connection's slow as hell most of the time, it can barely handle DW Gundam 2 and lags tremendously, with fast paced shooters the lag kills me all the time.



Ah, I see.


That's understandable. Connection is a bitch for a lot of people that I speak to on these forums.


----------



## SHM (Oct 14, 2011)

Black Titan said:


> Story isn't eveything. Gameplay is compadre. And from what I've seen gamplay is exemplary to any average gamer.
> 
> 
> Most of the things she did were pretty much gameplay based and a result of the experiments conducted on her. The attraction she felt to Beckett was because of the powerful psychic powers he had. Taking control of Paxton I'd say that's another result of "with great powers come great insanity". Also because she wanted to be released to the world so she could exact her revenge on her sadistic monster of a father.
> ...



But you see, the way Fettel explained it gave the impression Alma was not responsible for her actions. She was just a conduit for The Creep's will/hate. A puppet of sorts.



> To be fair, I have a hard time thinking of anyone from FEAR that Alma kills who didn't mostly deserve to be dismembered. She tends to only go homicidal when his kids or Becket are directly threatened - well, and she hates everyone and anyone from Armacham, but frankly those sick fucks all deserve their fates, especially that psycho monster bitch Genevieve.
> 
> No, I don't care that you're being paid to be a sick fuck. Saying "I was just following orders" is no longer an excuse for war crimes in real life, you want me to excuse you doing horrible things to people just because your employers told you to?
> 
> ...



Do you believe every soldier she killed knew of all the shit going on in Armacham? Do you think the civilians who probably died in the city-wide explosion(s) caused by her, deserved to die? Or Alice Wade?



I understand that Alma had her reasons, but she went to far. She didn't want only Armacham's end, she wanted everyone's end. 
Her actions shouldn't be _ignored_ because she had a sad backstory, what the fuck?!

Or, well... You could ignore them, if you go by the lame explanation given by F.3.A.R. that she was a mere conduit for someone else's will.


----------



## AceDick (Oct 14, 2011)

I was supporting Alma through out the series.


----------



## Lucifeller (Oct 14, 2011)

SHM said:


> Do you believe every soldier she killed knew of all the shit going on in Armacham? Do you think the civilians who probably died in the city-wide explosion(s) caused by her, deserved to die? Or Alice Wade?



Yeah, that city wide explosion... either Pointman caused it, in which case it's his fault, or Pointman caused it and Alma amplified it, in which case it's both's fault. At least according to Monolithsoft's timeline.

Either way, part of the responsibility is with the player character who initiated the event in the first place.

As for the Armacham soldiers? They mostly were trying to kill one of her two children. I did mention she gets tremendously aggressive when they are threatened, didn't I? Frankly, when they get shanked after trying to kill me, I feel no pity. If they were willing to kill anyone for money, then they were willing to be killed for money.

You can't be willing to take a life on orders from someone without question and expect to be labeled innocent. And for all that they may not have KNOWN what Armacham did, its soldiers were more than ready to slaughter anyone their employers told them to. Sooo... sympathy only goes so far.

As for Alice... Alma didn't kill her, Paxton did (on his own volition I might add), and Paxton is a deranged sociopath that only his own mother could love. Which incidentally she does. Even if he ends up killing her.


----------



## SHM (Oct 14, 2011)

Lucifeller said:


> Yeah, that city wide explosion... either Pointman caused it, in which case it's his fault, or Pointman caused it and Alma amplified it, in which case it's both's fault. At least according to Monolithsoft's timeline.
> Either way, part of the responsibility is with the player character who initiated the event in the first place.



And then there's the explosion at the end of Extraction Point, caused by her and her alone.



> As for the Armacham soldiers? They mostly were trying to kill one of her two children. I did mention she gets tremendously aggressive when they are threatened, didn't I? Frankly, when they get shanked after trying to kill me, I feel no pity. If they were willing to kill anyone for money, then they were willing to be killed for money.
> 
> You can't be willing to take a life on orders from someone without question and expect to be labeled innocent. And for all that they may not have KNOWN what Armacham did, its soldiers were more than ready to slaughter anyone their employers told them to. Sooo... sympathy only goes so far.



Fair enough.



> *As for Alice... Alma didn't kill her, Paxton did* (on his own volition I might add), and Paxton is a deranged sociopath that only his own mother could love. Which incidentally she does. Even if he ends up killing her.



While Alma watched IIRC.

Ah, and she _raped_ Becket too. I forgot to mention that.


The point is, Alma only cared about her sons and her revenge, and was willing to do anything(including harm or kill innocent people) to get it/them.
Armacham did horrible things to her, sure, but _one crime does not justify another!_


----------



## Bender (Oct 14, 2011)

SHM said:


> And then there's the explosion at the end of Extraction Point, caused by her and her alone.



What? No that was caused by Point Man by accident.



Fair enough.




> While Alma watched IIRC.
> 
> Ah, and she _raped_ Becket too. I forgot to mention that.



Maybe if Becket wasn't such an unsympathetic asshole he would realize that she did it because she's partially deranged due to years of being fucked mentally. 



> The point is, Alma only cared about her sons and her revenge, and was willing to do anything(including harm or kill innocent people) to get it/them.





What part about being fucked due to experiments don't you understand?  Alma never attacked innocent people unless they were roped into Armachams bullshit or were trying to kill her (which is pretty much self-defense).


----------

